

Ask HN: Butterfly Labs BTC Mining Rigs, Too Late? - th3doubl3d

If I don't get one until June, will I be able to make my money back? Thoughts?
======
th3doubl3d
Right. They're saying they'd like to have them all shipped by June. After
crunching the numbers I can't see how the difficulty level will go up that
hard within 3 months, but who knows? I'm totally into the idea of helping the
cause of cyber security, I'm just broke. Right now these machines
theoretically have a ~1 week ROI. But if this takes 3 months to get here, and
doesn't maintain a less than 3 week ROI...

I just wanted to poll the crowd and see if anyone else has been doing this
math and if they have any insight.

------
redegg
It depends when the people in front of you get theirs.

There's a large queue for Butterfly Lab's products. You most likely will not
get one in the first batch.

